# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشــگاه تهـــران

## Parniya

*تاریخچه دانشگاه تهران*

فکر تاسیس دانشگاه تهران در سال ۱۳۰۵ خورشیدی توسط دکتر سنک نماینده مجلس  نخستین بار پدیدار شد. در نامه‌ای به وزیر معارف درباره اقدام به تاسیس  دانشگاه، دکتر سید محمد تدین پاسخ داد: راجع به اونیورسیته که آن را  می‌توانیم دارالعلوم بگوییم کمال علاقه را دارم و مشغول تهیه لوازم مقدمات  آن هستم. نظر من این است که در یک فضای وسیعی که شاید ۸۰ تا ۱۰۰ هزار ذرع  مربع وسعت داشته باشد، بنایی ساخته شود که شعب علوم و فنون در آنجا تاسیس  گردد. وزیر دربار وقت، عبدالحسین تیمورتاش، از طرف رضا شاه، دکتر عیسی صدیق  (صدیق اعلم) را مامور کرد تا در سال ۱۳۱۰ خورشیدی به ایالات متحده آمریکا  سفر کرده و پس از مطالعه در «تاسیسات علمی دنیای جدید»، طرحی برای تاسیس  دانشگاه در کشور به دولت تقدیم نماید.[۲] در همین جریانست که برخی منابع،  زحمات اولیه تاسیس دانشگاه تهران را به وی نسبت داده اند. در بهمن ماه سال  ۱۳۱۲ شمسی، جلسه هیات دولت وقت، پیشنهاد تأسیس دانشگاه مطرح شد. دربارهٔ  این پیشنهاد، علی اصغر حکمت وزیر معارف و مسئول اجرای طرح تأسیس دانشگاه  تهران و نخستین رئیس این دانشگاه، در کتاب خاطراتش چنین نوشته است در یکی  از شب‌های فرخنده اواخر بهمن ۱۳۱۲ جلسة هیأت وزرا در حضور شاه در عمارتی که  اکنون مقر کاخ ملکه پهلوی است تشکیل شده بود. سخن از آبادی تهران و عظمت  ابنیه و عمارات و قصور زیبای جدید در میان آمد. مرحوم فروغی (ذکاءالملک)  رئیس‌الوزرا در این باب به شاهنشاه تبریک گفت دیگر وزیران نیز هریک به  تحسین و تمجید زبان گشوده بودند. نوبت به بنده نگارنده رسید که به سمت کفیل  وزارت معارف در آن میان حاضر بودم. گویا خداوند متعال به قلب من الهام کرد  که عرض کردم در آبادی و عظمت پایتخت البته شکی نیست ولی نقصی که دارد این  است که این شهر هنوز عمارت مخصوص “اونیورسیته“ (دانشگاه) ندارد و حیف است  که این شهر نوین از همه بلاد بزرگ عالم از این حیث عقب باشد. شاه بعد از  اندک تأملی یک کلمه گفتند «بسیار خوب آن‌را بسازید». در جلسه بعدِ هیأت  وزرا در آغاز به‌وزیر مالیه مرحوم علی‌اکبر داور، رو نموده و فرمودند در  بودجه سال آینده مبلغ ۲۵۰٬۰۰۰ تومان به وزارت معارف اعتبار بدهید که به  مصرف ساختمان مدرسه برسانند. چند روز بعد که بودجه سال نو تدوین و تنظیم شد  و به تصویب رسید وزیر مالیه اضافه براعتبار مقرر سال قبل مبلغ مزبور را  جهت ساختمان مدارس در فصل مخصوص گنجانیده و قبل از نوروز ۱۳۱۳ به تصویب  رسید و به‌وزارت معارف هم ابلاغ شد و من مأمور و مکلف شدم که ساختمان  دانشگاه را آغاز نمایم. علی اصغر حکمت بی درنگ دست به کار شد و جستجو برای  مکان یابی مناسب دانشگاه را با کمک و مشاوره آندره گدار، معمار چیره دست  فرانسوی که در آن روزگار به عنوان مهندس در خدمت وزارت معارف بود آغاز کرد.  آنان پس از جستجوی بسیار در میان ابنیه، باغها و زمینهای فراوان آن روز  اطراف تهران باغ جلالیه را برای احداث دانشگاه برگزیدند. علی اصغر حکمت  نوشته است از جمله زمین‌هایی که عرضه شد در بهجت‌آباد بود که آن وقت در  اطراف باغ معروف آن عمارات و خانه‌هایی بنا شده بود. مهندس وزارت معارف  آندره‌گدار آن را نپسندید و کمی عرصه و قلت وسعت آن را خاطر نشان ساخت.  مالکین اراضی بهجت‌آباد که از این جانب مایوس شدند در نزد وزیر مالیه کوشش  کرده و خاطر آن مرحوم را بر رجحان زمین خود جلب کردند. یکی از شب‌های  فروردین ماه همان سال که پیشنهاد دو زمین جلالیه و بهجت‌آباد مطرح شد مرحوم  داور، رجحان بهجت‌آباد را قویاً پشتیبانی می‌کرد و بالاخره اخذ رأی به عمل  آمد و معلوم شد ایشان اکثریت داشتند و من بسیار دلشکسته و نومید گشتم. در  این اثنا شاه به جلسه وزرا ورود فرمودند. پس از اندکی به رسم معمول از  مرحوم فروغی نخست وزیر سئوال کردند (چه می‌کردید؟) مرحوم فروغی عرض کرد  «صحبت انتخاب زمین برای دانشگاه بود و دو محل پیشنهاد شده یک بهجت‌آباد و  دیگری جلالیه» شاه بعد از اندک تأملی فرمودید «باغ جلالیه را انتخاب کنید.  بهجت‌آباد شایسته نیست. عرصه آن کم و اراضی آن سیل‌گیر است. من همه این  نواحی را با اسب گردش کرده و دیده‌ام» مطلب تمام شد و من مشغول به کار شدم.  سرانجام با پیگیری دکتر عیسی صدیق، دکتر علی‌اصغر حکمت، دکتر محمود حسابی و  دیگران، طرح ایجاد دانشگاه تهران در هشتم خرداد ماه ۱۳۱۳ به تصویب مجلس  شورای ملی رسید. در ۱۵ بهمن ماه همان سال بود که کلنگ تاسیس دانشگاه تهران  توسط رضاشاه در زمینهای پردیس جلالیه تهران (در جنوب پارک لاله کنونی) به  زمین زده شد و در جمعه ۲۴ اسفند رسما دانشگاه تهران تاسیس گشت.

منبع: دانشگاه تهران 




*ساختار و بخش های مختلف دانشگاه*

ریاست دانشگاه (دکتر فرهاد رهبر) 
دفتر ریاست (فرزاد زیویار) 
مدیریت حراست (ابراهیم آقا محمدی) 
اداره کل گزینش (دکتر علی اکبر خادم) 
اداره کل روابط عمومی (دکتر محمد صادق ضیایی) 
مرکز انفورماتیک( دکتر علی معینی) 
مرکز آموزشهای الکترونیکی ( دکتر نادر حقانی) 
مرکز ارزیابی کیفیت دانشگاه (دکتر علی اصغر پور عزت) 
پارک علم و فناوری (دکتر قاسم عمو عابدینی) 
کتابخانه مرکزی (دکتر فاطمه فهیم نیا) 

معاونت آموزشی و تحصیلات تکمیلی (دکتر محمود کمره ای)

مدیریت امور آموزشی ( دکتر جلیل راشد محصل ) 
مدیریت تحصیلات تکمیلی ( دکتر غلامرضا زهتابیان ) 
مدیریت برنامه ریزی آموزشی ( دکتر عبدالرضا سیف ) 
دفتر استعدادهای درخشان ( دکتر سید جلال زرگر ) 
اداره امور دانشجویان خارجی 
اداره آموزشهای آزاد ( دکتر مصطفی ملکوتیان ) 


معاونت پژوهش و فناوری (دکتر محمد جعفری) 

مدیریت امور پژوهشی ( دکتر محمد مهدی دهقان ) 
مدیریت امور پژوهشهای کاربردی ( دکتر رحمت ستوده قره باغ ) 
مدیریت سفارشات و تجهیزات آموزشی و پژوهشی (دکتر حسن سرشتی) 
موسسه چاپ و انتشارات (دکتر سید حمید طالب زاده ) 
قطبهای علمی 


معاونت اداری و مالی (دکتر سید محمد مقیمی)

مدیریت امور حقوقی ( دکتر محمود کاظمی ) 
مدیریت نیروی انسانی ( حسن اسماعیلی ) 
مدیریت امور مالی ( دکتر ساسان مهرانی ) 
مدیریت پشتیبانی و طرح های عمرانی ( رضا قاسمی ) 
مدیریت رفاه کارکنان ( ناصر غلامی ) 
مدیریت انتظامات (مهندس مرزبان) 


معاونت دانشجویی و فرهنگی (دکترسید مهدی قمصری )

مدیریت دانشجویی و فرهنگی ( دکتر وجهی) 
مدیریت فعالیتهای فرهنگی و فوق برنامه ( دکتر مومنی) 
مدیریت تربیت بدنی ( دکتر رضا رجبی) 
مدیریت امور خوابگا هها (دکتر فضل اله باقر زاده) 
مرکز بهداشت و درمان ( دکتر یوسف مقدس تبریزی) 
مرکز مشاوره دانشجویی ( دکتر بوالهری) 
کمیته انضباطی (رئیس کمیته: دکتر سید مهدی قمصری،
دبیر کمیته: رضا غلامعلی زاده) 
دفتر مطالعات فرهنگی (اردشیر منصوری) 
اداره کل امور شاهد و ایثار گر( دکتر داریوش اسماعیلی) 


معاونت طرح و برنامه (دکتر سعیدرضا عاملی)

مدیریت برنامه ریزی ( دکتر خسرو برگی) 
مدیریت تشکیلات و بودجه ( دکتر پور رستمی) 

معاونت بین الملل (دکتر سید محمد علی موسوی)                          

 *درباره قطب های علمی (کلیک کنید)* 

* قطبهای علمی دانشگاه تهران :* 


* ارزیابی و بهسازی شبکه های آبیاری
*


*اصلاح و بیوتکنولوژی پایه های درختان*


* به زراعی ، به نژادی ، بیوتکنولوژی*


* قطب علمی سیستم های الکترومغناطیسی کاربردی*


* قطب علمی آمایش سرزمین ایران*


* قطب علمی شهرسازی و توسعه شهری پایدار*


* قطب علمی فناوری معماری*


* قطب علمی کنترل بیولوژیک آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی*


* قطب علمی مطالعات و برنامه ریزی روستایی*


*قطب علمی مواد با کارائی بالا دانشکده مهندسی مواد و متالورژی*


* کنترل و پردازش هوشمند*


* مدیریت پایدار حوزه های آبخیز*


* مدیریت کاربردی گونه های طبیعی تند رشد*


* مهندسی نقشه برداری و مقابله با سوانح طبیعی*


* مهندسی و مدیریت زیر ساختها*


* نفت و گاز*

منبع 


*ویژگیهای خاص دانشگاه تهران* 








ویژگی های انحصاری دانشگاه تهران را می توان به دو حوزه مختلف مربوط  دانست ابتدا قدمن این دانشگاه به عنوان اولین دانشگاه تهران که این قدمت  همراه با نوآوری بوده و بطور کلی توانسته اعتبار بین المللی کسب نموده و  مدرک این دانشگاه اعتبار جهانی دارد. 
حوزه دوم معرفی دانشگاه تهران به عنوان نماد آموزش عالی کشور که میزان  رشد و پیشرفت علمی این دانشگاه به صورت مستقیم بر سایر دانشگاه ها تأثیر  گذار می باشد و ویژگی های اجتماعی آن همیشه کانون توجه دیگران می باشد در  پایان می توان به شهیدان بزرگی چون شهید مطهری، شهید مفتح، شهید چمران به  عنوان وارثان علم و عمل که در این دانشگاه تحصیل و تدریس کرده اند اشاره  نمود.  


*معرفی دانشکده‌ها * 




دانشکده‌ ادبیات دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ اقتصاد دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ الهیات دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ تربیت بدنی دانشگاه تهران  دانشکده‌ جغرافیا دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ حقوق دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ زبانهای خارجی دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ علوم دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ علوم اجتماعی دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ علوم تربیتی دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ فنی دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ محیط زیست دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ مدیریت دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ منابع طبیعی دانشگاه تهراندانشکده‌ هنرهای زیبا دانشگاه تهران دانشکده‌ کشاورزی دانشگاه تهران 




*امکانات خوابگاهی * 

کوی دانشگاه تهران ، عنوان مجتمع بزرگ و زیبایی است که تعداد قابل  توجهی از دانشجویان و آینده سازان این مرز و بوم را در خود جای داده است. 
محوطه سبز و خاطره انگیز کوی _ که به عنوان بزرگترین مجتمع خوابگاهی  خاورمیانه مطرح می باشد _ همراه با مجموعه امکانات فرهنگی ، رفاهی و ورزشی  که در این مجموعه برای دانشجویان تهیه شده است ، خاطرات خوب و به جای  ماندنی از دوران سکونت ایشان در کوی را رقم می زند ، تا جایی که در بسیاری  اوقات، سختی ها و کاستی ، تحت الشعاع محیط دلپذیر و استثنایی کوی قرار  گرفته و رنگ می بازد. 










مجموعه خوابگاه های دانشگاه تهران که با مدیریت اداره کل خوابگاه های دانشگاه تهران اداره می شود ، عبارتند از : 

*1-* پردیس مرکزی کوی دانشگاه:خیابان کارگر شمالی 
*2-* خوابگاه فاطمیه تهران:انتهای خیابان کارگر شمالی 
*3-* خوابگاه پسرانه شهید چمران: بالاتر از انرژی اتمی 
*4-* خوابگاه پسرانه 12 فروردین:خیابان 12 فروردین 
*5-* خوابگاه دخترانه 16 آذر:خیابان 16 آذر ، نبش خیابان نصرت 
*6-* خوابگاه دخترانه وصال :خیابان وصال 
*7-* خوابگاه دخترانه قدس:خیابان قدس 
*8-* خوابگاه دخترانه 13 آبان:تقاطع خیابان های وصال و طالقانی  
*9-* خوابگاه دخترانه کیانوری (موقوفه جدیدالتاسیس):انتهای خیابان کارگز شمالی 
*10-* خوابگاه متاهلین 16 آذر:خیابان 16 آذر 
*11-* خوابگاه متاهلین فرهنگ :خیابان شانزدهم امیرآباد 
*12-* خوابگاه متاهلین جلال آل احمد:قزل قلعه  
*13-* خوابگاه متاهلین سعادت آباد (جدید التاسیس):24 متری سعادت آباد ، سرو شرقی 

امکانات فرهنگی ، ورزشی مجموعه خوابگاه ها : 

o سالن شهید نوروزی 
o سینما کوی 
o تالار اندیشه  
o تالار الغدیر  
o تالار جوان  
o مرکز فرهنگی هنری کوثر 
o مجموعه ورزشی امام علی علیه‌السلام 
o مرکز رایانه کوی و فاطمیه و سایر خوابگاه ها (شامل 10 سایت) 
o ایستگاه تندرستی (2 ایستگاه جدید التاسیس) 
o خانه فرهنگ و هنر کوی (جدید التاسیس) ، شامل سالن ها و کلاس های متنوع ، متعدد و مجهز 
o مجموعه پارک کاجستان (جدید التاسیس) 
o زمین های روباز ورزشی 
o سالن ورزشی خواهران 
o کتابخانه و سالن های مطالعه 


منبع: دانش نامه رشد + سایت علمی دانشجویان ایران

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده ادبيات*  
*
دانشكده ادبيات* يكي از شش دانشكده اوليه دانشگاه تهران بود كه در سال  1313 و براساس تصويب شوراي عالي فرهنگ تأسيس شد . دانشكده ادبيات تا سال  1334 با دانشسراي عالي با يك سازمان اجرايي و آموزشي اداره مي شد و سرانجام  پس از استقلال در سال 1337 در محوطه اصلي دانشگاه تهران مستقر شد . گروه  هاي آموزشي اين دانشكده در 5 رشتة كارشناسي ، 7 رشتة كارشناسي ارشد و 7  رشتة دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . نخستين دوره دكتري در اين دانشكده در سال  1316 با رشته زبان و ادبيات فارسي داير شد . مؤسسه لغت نامه دهخدا و مؤسسه  باستان شناسي ، از جمله مراكز تحقيقاتي وابسته به اين دانشكده مي باشند. 







1-  زبان وادبيات فارسي : در سال 1313 تأسيس شد و هم اكنون در مقاطع كارشناسي ،  كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي گرايش زبان و ادبيات فارسي ، دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
2- فرهنگ و زبان هاي باستاني : در سال 1343 آغاز به كار نموده و در سال  1370 از گروه زبان شناسي همگاني جدا و مستقل شد . اين گروه در مقاطع  كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي گرايش فرهنگ و زبان هاي باستاني دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
3- زبان شناسي همگاني : اين گروه در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي زبان شناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد .
4- باستان شناسي : اين گروه در سال 1314 شروع به فعاليت نمود وهم اكنون در  مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي باستان شناسي ، دانشجو مي پذيرد .  
5- تاريخ : اين گروه از سال 1330 بصورت رشته مستقل شروع به فعاليت كرد و هم  اكنون در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش تاريخ ، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش  هاي تاريخ اسلام ، تاريخ ايران باستان و تاريخ دوره اسلامي و در مقطع دكتري  با گرايش هاي تاريخي ايران اسلامي ، تاريخ اسلام و تاريخ ايران باستان  دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
6- زبان و ادبيات عرب : از سال 1348 بصورت مستقل شروع به فعاليت كرد . اين  گروه هم اكنون در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي گرايش زبان و  ادبيات عرب ، دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
7- فلسفه : اين گروه در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري گرايش فلسفه دانشجو مي پذيرد .
 به دلیل ماهیت علمی و کاری این دانشکده، امکانات آزمایشگاهی ندارد، عمده  فعالیت های علمی این دانشکده در بخش امکانات آموزشی متمرکز می باشد.


*كتابخانه :* 
آمار كتب و مجلات آن به شرح زير مي باشد : 


مركز رايانه با 15 دستگاه رايانه 
تالار فردوسي با ظرفيت 768 نفر 
مجله علمي پژوهشي و ادبيات و علوم انساني كه از سال 1349 بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده الهيات*  *دانشكده الهيات

*دانشكده  الهيات و معارف اسلامي در سال 1313 در محل مدرسه عالي سپهسالار ( شهيد  مطهري ) با نام دانشكده علوم معقول و منقول با سه رشته ادبيات عرب ، علوم  معقول و منقول افتتاح شد . 
اين دوره پنج سال به درازا كشيد و در سال 1318 دانشكده تعطيل شد . بار ديگر  فعاليّت دانشكده در سال 1321 در محل فرهنگستان با دو رشته علوم معقول و  منقول از سر گرفته شد و به تدريج توسعه يافت . چنانكه دو رشته ديگر به نام  هاي زبان و ادبيات عربي و فرهنگ اسلامي بر آن افزوده شد . همچنين در دو  رشته علوم معقول و منقول نيز دوره دكتري داير گرديد . در سال 1344 دانشكده  علوم معقول و منقول به دانشكده الهيات و معارف اسلامي تغيير نام داد . اين  دانشكده در سه مقطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 






1- فقه شافعي : در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
2- فقه و مباني حقوق اسلامي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
3- اديان و عرفان تطبيقي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد .
4- فلسفه و كلام اسلامي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد .
5- تاريخ فرهنگ و تمدّن اسلامي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد .
6- علوم قرآن و حديث : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 



به دلیل ماهیت علمی و کاری این دانشکده، امکانات آزمایشگاهی ندارد، عمده  فعالیت های علمی این دانشکده در بخش امکانات آموزشی متمرکز می باشد. 

 


كتابخانه :
آمار كتب و مجلات آن به شرح زير مي باشد :
با 25 دستگاه رايانه تالار شهيد مفتح آزمايشگاه زبان مجلّه علمي _ پژوهشي مقالات و بررسي ها كه بصورت دو فصلنامه منتشر مي شود

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*گروه جغرافیا*  *گروه جغرافيا* از اولين رشته هايي است كه پس از تأسيس دانشگاه تهران در سال 1313 به نام رشتة « تاريخ – جغرافيا » تأسيس شد 
در سال 1342 بنا به ضرورتهاي ناشي از گسترش علم جغرافيا و تخصصي شدن آن و  نيز اجراي نظام جديد دانشگاهي رشته تاريخ – جغرافيا در دانشگاه تفكيك و هر  يك بصورت گروهي مستقل به فعاليت پرداختند و اين گروه براي اوّلين بار در  دوره كارشناسي مستقلاً اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو نمود . 
گروه جغرافيا تا سال 1380 داراي گرايش هاي انساني ، طبيعي و كارتوگرافي  بوده . در راستاي اهداف علمي – آموزشي و گسترش علمي كشور و ايجاد فضاي لازم  و مطلوب در جهت توسعه امكانات پژوهشي جغرافيا ، انديشه گسترش گروه و تبديل  آن به دانشكده بوجود آمد و در آبان ماه 1380 اين فكر به واقعيت پيوست.  دانشكده جغرافيا در حال حاضر داراي 3 گروه آموزشي جغرافياي انساني ، طبيعي ،  كارتوگرافي مي باشد. 






1-  گروه جغرافياي انساني : در دوره كارشناسي در رشته جغرافياي انساني و در  گرايش هاي جغرافياي سياسي ، جغرافياي برنامه ريزي شهري و جغرافياي برنامه  ريزي روستايي در دوره كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
2- گروه آموزشي جغرافياي طبيعي : اين گروه فعاليت خود را از سال 1380 آغاز  نمود و در حال حاضر علاوه بر پذيرش دانشجوي دوره كارشناسي در رشته جغرافياي  طبيعي ، در گرايش هاي اقليم شناسي و ژئومورفولوژي در دوره كارشناسي ارشد و  دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
3- گروه آموزشي كارتوگرافي : اين گروه فعاليت خود را از سال 1380 آغاز نموده و در حال حاضر فقط در دوره كارشناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد .



فتوگرامتری: این بخش وظیفه تهیه نقشه های مختلف با مقیاس های متفاوت از عکس های هوایی مناطق طبیعی و مسکونی و .. را برعهده دارد.

کارتوگرافی: برداشت اطلاعات (نقشه برداری) ترسیم و تیهه نقشه از اطلاعات به دست آمده. 

کتابخانه تخصصی: دارای 3500 جلد کتاب فارسی و لاتین، 25 عنوان مجله بین المللی تخصصی و 15 عنوان مجله داخلی. 

آرشیو عکس های هوایی با مقیاس 1:55000 نقشه های پوشش سراسری ایران در مقیاس های گوناگون. 

كتابخانه :آمار كتب و مجلات آن به شرح زير مي باشد :
5000كتاب ( جلد ) فارسي 
40مجله ( عنوان )فارسي 
60مجله ( عنوان ) لاتين
مجله علمي – پژوهشي « پژوهش هاي جغرافياي » اوّلين مجلّه تخصصي جغرافيا  مركز رايانه با 35 دستگاه رايانه دانشكده جغرافيا در حال حاضر 4 آزمايشگاه  تخصصي دارد .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دامپزشکی*  *دامپزشكي
*اين  دانشكده ابتدا با نام مدرسه عالي بيطاري در سال 1311 افتتاح شد . در سال  1361 به دانشكده دامپزشكي تغيير نام داد و در سال 1324 به دانشگاه تهران  ملحق شد . 




گروه هاي آموزشي اين دانشكده در يك گرايش كارشناسي و يك گرايش دكتراي عمومي و 16 گرايش دكتراي تخصصي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 






1- گروه علوم پايه 
2- بخش آموزشي فيزيولوژي ، فارماكولوژي ، سم شناسي
3- بخش آموزش بيوشيمي 
4- گروه تغذيه و اصلاح نژاد دام 
5- گروه پاتوبيولوژي 
6- بخش آموزشي ميكروبيولوژي 
7- بخش آموزشي انگل شناسي 
8- گروه آموزشي بهداشت و كنترل مواد غذايي
9- گروه علوم درمانگاهي
10- گروه بهداشت و بيماري هاي آبزيان


آمار کتاب ها و مجلات کتابخانه ها به شرح زیر است: 

مرکز رایانه ای با 113 عدد رایانه که در بخش های مختلف دانشکده به کار گرفته شده اند. 
تالار دکتر حامدی با گنجایش 220 نفر 
 
كتابخانه 
آزمايشگاه هاي تخصصي مربوط به گروه هاي مختلف
مؤسسه تحقيقاتي امين آباد
مجله علمي _ پژوهشي دامپزشكي 
مركز رايانه اي
تالار دكتر حامدي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده علوم*  دانشكده  علوم يكي از شش دانشكده اوليه دانشگاه تهران بود كه در سال 1313 تأسيس شد و  از سال 1321 در مكان فعلي در پرديس اصلي دانشگاه به فعاليت خود ادامه مي  دهد . 
اين دانشكده در 12 گرايش كارشناسي ، 21 گرايش كارشناسي ارشد ، 17 گرايش دكتري در رشته هاي مختلف علوم پايه دانشجو مي پذيرد . 







1- رياضي ، آمار و كامپيوتر : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش هاي رياضي محض ،  رياضي كاربردي ، علوم كامپيوتر و آمار در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي  رياضي محض ( شاخه هاي تخصصي جبر ، آناليز و هندسه ، توپولوژي ) و رياضي  كابردي ( شاخة تخصصي آناليز عددي ، تحقيق در عمليات ) و علوم كامپيوتر و در  مقطع دكتري با گرايش هاي رياضي محض ( شاخه هاي آناليز ، جبر ، هندسه ،  تركيبات ) و رياضي كابردي و علوم كامپيوتر دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
2- فيزيك : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش هاي فيزيك حالت جامد ، فيزيك اتمي -  مولكولي و فيزيك هسته اي ، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي حالت جامد ،  هسته اي ، فيزيك اتمي - مولكولي ، فيزيك هسته اي و فيزيك ذرات بنيادي و در  مقطع دكتري با گرايش هاي فيزيك حالت جامد ، فيزيك اتمي مولكولي ، فيزيك 
هسته اي و فيزيك ذرات بنيادي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
3- شيمي : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش هاي شيمي آلي ، شيمي معدني ، شيمي -  فيزيك ، شيمي تجزيه و شيمي محض ، درمقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي شيمي  آلي ، شيمي معدني ، شيمي فيزيك ، شيمي تجزيه و شيمي محض و در مقطع دكتري هم  با همان گرايش ها دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
4- زمين شناسي : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش زمين شناسي ، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي
زمين شناسي در چهار گرايش چينه و فسيل شناسي ، رسوب شناسي ، پترولوژي و نفت  و در مقطع دكتري با گرايش هاي زمين شناسي در دو گرايش رسوب شناسي و سنگ  رسوبي و پترولوژي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
5- زيست شناسي : در مقطع كارشناسي : زيست شناسي ( گرايش هاي علوم جانوري و  گياهي ) ، زيست شناسي سلّولي – مولكولي - گرايش هاي سلولي مولكولي و  ميكروبيولوژي ) 
در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : علوم گياهي ( گرايش هاي سيتماتيك و اكولوژي گياهي و  فيزيولوژي گياهي ) ، علوم جانوري ( گرايش هاي فيزيولوژي جانوري و  بيوسيتماتيك جانوري و زيست شناسي تكويني ) ، ميكروبيولوژي و سلولي –  مولكولي .
در مقطع دكتري در رشته هاي گياه شناسي و فيزيولوژي گياهي ، علوم جانوري (  با گرايش فيزيولوژي جانوري ) و ميكروبيولوژي دانشجو مي پذيرد .




- مرکز رایانه در چهار سایت جداگانه شامل سایت های تحصیلات تکمیلی،  کارشناسی، گروه فیزیک و نیز سایت کتابخانه با 100 دستگاه رایانه و تجهیزات  شبکه و یک دستگاه CD-Tower 63 تایی و رایانه Sun اداره می شوند همچنین تمام  آزمایشگاهها و اطاق کار استادان به مراکز رایانه ای متصل است.
- تالار شهید دهشور با ظرفیت 250 نفر.

 
كتابخانه :
مجله علمي پژوهشي علوم كه بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود . 
مركز رايانه
تالار شهيد دهشور 
آزمايشگاه هاي تخصصي مربوط به هر رشته

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده علوم تربيتي*  *دانشكده علوم تربيتي
*از  سال 1344 دانشكده علوم تربيتي آغاز به كار كرد . اين دانشكده در ابتدا ضمن  تربيت دبير ، آموزش مسائل تربيتي و روش هاي آموزشي را نيز بر عهده داشت . 
از سال 1348 فعاليت دانشكده صرفاً به روانشناسي و علوم تربيتي معطوف شده و  به بسط و توسعة آن همّت گماشته است . اين دانشكده در 6 گرايش كارشناسي ، 8  گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و 7 گرايش دكتري ، اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو مي نمايد


1- جامعه شناسي : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش هاي پژوهشگري علوم اجتماعي و  دبيري علوم اجتماعي ، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي جامعه شناسي و  پژوهشگري و در مقطع دكتري با گرايش جامعه شناسي فرهنگي و نظري دانشجو مي  پذيرد . 
2- انسان شناسي : اين گروه در هر چهار شاخه اصلي اين رشته ( انسان شناسي  فرهنگي و اجتماعي ، انسان شناسي زيستي ، انسان شناسي باستان شناختي و انسان  شناسي زبان شناختي ) در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد دانشجو مي پذيرد .
3- جمعيت شناسي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري در گرايش جمعيت شناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
4- تعاون : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش تعاون و درمقطع كارشناسي ارشد با  گرايش هاي تعاون و رفاه اجتماعي، برنامه ريزي و رفاه اجتماعي دانشجو مي  پذيرد . 
5- ارتباطات اجتماعي : در مقاطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش ارتباطات اجتماعي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
6- توسعه روستايي : در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش توسعه روستايي دانشجو مي پذيرد .



آزمايشگاه مشاوره راهنمايي و روانشناسي كودك ( گروه مباني آموزش و پرورش ) 
آزمايشگاه آموزش سمعي و بصري ( گروه مباني روش ها و برنامه ريزي آموزشي ) 
آزمايشگاه روانشناسي ( گروه روانشناسي )

 

كتابخانه
تالار سخنراني و گردهمايي علمي با ظرفيت 350 نفر
مركز آموزش رايانه اي با 20 دستگاه رايانه و اتصال به اينترنت 
مجله علمي پژوهشي « روان شناسي و علوم تربيتي » كه بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده محيط زيست*  *دانشكده محيط زيست

*دانشكده  محيط زيست ، اولين و تنها دانشكده تحصيلات تكميلي دانشگاه تهران است كه در  بهمن ماه سال 1373 با تغيير نام مؤسسه مطالعات محيط زيست به دانشكده محيط  زيست تأسيس شده و رسميت يافت . 


در حال حاضر گروه هاي آموزشي مهندسي عمران ، محيط زيست ، برنامه ريزي و  مديريت و آموزش محيط زيست و مهندسي طراحي محيط زيست ، در اين دانشكده  فعاليت دارند . گروه هاي فوق در سه گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و دو گرايش دكتري  دانشجو مي پذيرد . 



1- مهندسي طراحي محيط زيست : اين گروه در سال 1371 مبادرت به پذيرش دانشجو  كرده است و در حال حاضر در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد در گرايش مهندسي طراحي محيط  زيست دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
2- مهندسي عمران – محيط زيست : اين گروه از سال 1375 در مقطع دكتري به  پذيرش دانشجو اقدام كرد . براي تامين هدف فوق چهار گرايش زير در مقاطع  كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري در نظر گرفته شده است . 
1- گرايش آب و فاضلاب 
2- گرايش آلودگي هوا 
3- گرايش مواد جامد زايد 
4- منابع آب
3- برنامه ريزي ، مديريت و آموزش محيط زيست : اين گروه از سال 1372 با  پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد ، آغاز به كار نمود و در حال حاضر در  گرايش هاي برنامه ريزي محيط زيست ، مديريت محيط زيست و آموزش محيط زيست ،  دانشجو مي پذيرد . از سال 1381 نيز اين گروه با پذيرش دانشجو ، دورة دكترا  در گرايش برنامه ريزي محيط زيست را راه اندازي كرده است .
 

- مرکز رایانه ای با 13 دستگاه رایانه به صورت شبکه که به شبکه جهانی اینترنت متصل است.
- مرکز سایت GISجهت انجام پروژه های GIS
- سالن کنفرانس با ظرفیت 74 نفر
- آزمایشگاه با حدود ده سال سابقه که در انجام آنالیزهای زیست محیطی قابلیت  های بسیار زیاد دارد. این آزمایشگاه مجهز به دستگاه های زیر (موجود یا  خریداری شده) از قبیل: HPLC ، ICP، GC/MS، GC، AA، IR، SPECTROPHOTOMETER  اندازه گیری هوا و جز اینها در زمینه های آلودگی نفتی، مواد آلی فرار و  نیمه فرار، فلزات سنگین سموم شیمیایی در آب، خاک، هوا و بافت های گیاهی و  حیوانی، آنالیزهای مربوط به آب و فاضلاب و میکروبیولوژی فعالیت موثر دارد. 
- نشریه علمی- ترویجی"محیط شناسی" که توسط این دانشکده به صورت دو فصلنامه منتشر می شود.


كتابخانه :
مركز رايانه با 13 دستگاه رايانه بصورت شبكه و اتصال به اينترنت
مركز سايت GIS جهت انجام پروژه هاي GIS 
سالن كنفرانس با ظرفيت 74 نفر 
نشريه علمي ترويجي « محيط شناسي » بصورت دو فصلنامه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده منابع طبيعي*  *دانشكده منابع طبيعي

*اين دانشكده با نام دانشكده جنگلداري در هفتم تير ماه 1345 تأسيس شد و از سال 1351 به دانشكده منابع طبيعي تغيير نام داد . 


اين دانشكده در 5 گرايش كارشناسي ، 8 گرايش ارشد و 4 گرايش دكتري به آموزش دانشجويان مي پردازد . 



1- مهندسي جنگلداري و اقتصاد جنگل : اكنون در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
2- مهندسي احياء مناطق خشك كوهستاني : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش مرتع و  آبخيزداري ، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي بياباني زدايي ، مرتع داري  ، آبخيزداري ، مديريت مناطق بياباني و در مقطع دكتري با دو گرايش علوم  مرتع داري و مهندسي آبخيزداري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
3- مهندسي چوب شناسي و صنايع چوب : در مقاطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد با  گرايش چوب شناسي و صنايع چوب و در مقطع دكتري با گرايش علوم و صنايع چوب و  كاغذ دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
4- مهندسي شيلات و محيط زيست : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش شيلات و محيط  زيست و در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي شيلات و محيط زيست دانشجو مي  پذيرد . 
 
- آزمايشگاه هاي حيات وحش و محيط زيست ، طراحي و مهندسي پارك و شيلات
- آزمايشگاه هاي اصلاح درختان جنگلي و كنترل بذر ، هرباريوم درختان جنگلي ، تفسير عكس هاي هوايي و مهندسي جنگل . 
- آزمايشگاه هاي آب ، خاك و گياه ، ژئومرفولوژي و زمين شناسي ، هرباريوم گياهان موقعي 



كتابخانه :
مركز رايانه با 90 دستگاه رايانه
تالار استاد شهيد مطهري 
تالار اجتماعات امام خميني (ره)
مجله علمي پژوهشي : « منابع طبيعي » كه از سال 1346 بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود . 
مراكز تحقيقاتي وابسته :
ايستگاه تحقيقاتي طالقان جنگل آموزشي و پژوهشي خيرودكنار نوشهر

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده كشاورزي*  *دانشكده كشاورزي

*پيشينه اين دانشكده به سال 1301 و تاسيس مدرسه فلاحت مي رسد . 
اين مدرسه در سال 1319 به دانشكده تبديل شده و در سال 1328 به دانشگاه  تهران ملحق شد. گروه هاي آموزشي اين دانشكده در 11 رشته كارشناسي ، 18 رشته  كارشناسي ارشد ( با سه گرايش) و 13 رشته دكتري ( با 24 گرايش ) دانشجو مي  پذيرند. 





1- آبياري و باغباني : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش مهندسي آبياري و آباداني 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش هاي مهندسي آبياري و آباداني ، مهندسي آبياري و زهكشي ، مهندسي تاسيسات آبياري ، مهندسي هواشناسي كشاورزي
مقطع دكتري : گرايش هاي مهندسي آبياري و آباداني ، مهندسي آبياري و زهكشي ، مهندسي تاسيسات آبياري ، مهندسي هيدرولوژي منابع آب 
2- اقتصاد كشاورزي : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : رشته اقتصاد كشاورزي
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : رشته اقتصاد كشاورزي ، مديريت كشاورزي
مقطع دكتري : رشته اقتصاد كشاورزي با گرايش هاي مديريت مزرعه ، توليد  كشاورزي ، اقتصاد و منابع طبيعي ، بازاريابي محصولات كشاورزي ، سياست و  توسعه كشاورزي
3- باغباني : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش هاي مهندسي باغباني ، مهندسي فضاي سبز
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش مهندسي باغباني 
مقطع دكتري : گرايش مهندسي باغباني
4- ترويج و آموزش كشاورزي : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش مهندسي ترويج و آموزش كشاورزي 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش مهندسي ترويج و آموزش كشاورزي ، توسعه عمران روستايي 
مقطع دكتري : گرايش هاي ترويج كشاورزي و آموزش كشاورزي
5- خاكشناسي : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش مهندسي خاك شناسي
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش مهندسي خاك شناسي
مقطع دكتري :گرايش هاي شيمي حاصلخيزي خاك ، بيولوژي خاك ، پيدايش و رده بندي خاك ، فيزيك و فرسايش خاك
6- دامپروري : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش هاي دام و طيور
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : با سه گرايش تغذيه ، ژنتيك و اصلاح دام ، فيزيولوژي
مقطع دكتري : رشته تغذيه دام با دو گرايش تغذيه نشخواركنندگان و تغذيه طيور  ، رشته ژنتيك و اصلاح دام با گرايش ژنتيك مولكولي و بيوتكنولوژي در اصلاح  دام
7- زراعت و اصلاح نباتات : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : رشته مهندسي زراعت و اصلاح نباتات 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : رشته هاي مهندسي زراعت ، مهندسي اصلاح نباتات ، شناسايي و مبارزه با علف هاي هرز ، بيوتكنولوژي كشاورزي 
مقطع دكتري : رشته اصلاح نباتات در دو گرايش ژنتيك بيومتري و مهندسي ژنتيك و  ژنتيك مولكولي ، رشته زراعت با دو گرايش فيزيولوژي گياهان زراعتي ،  اكولوژي گياهان زراعتي
8- صنايع كشاورزي : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : رشته علوم و مهندسي صنايع غذايي
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : رشته علوم و مهندسي صنايع غذايي
9- گياه پزشكي : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : رشته مهندسي گياه پزشكي
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : رشته هاي حشره شناسي كشاورزي ، بيماري شناسي گياهي 
مقطع دكتري : رشته هاي حشره شناسي كشاورزي ، بيماري شناسي گياهي
10- ماشين هاي كشاورزي : در رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : مهندسي كشاورزي رشته ماشين هاي كشاورزي
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : مهندسي كشاورزي رشته مكانيزاسيون و مكانيك ماشين هاي كشاورزي
مقطع دكتري : مهندسي كشاورزي رشته مكانيك ماشين هاي كشاورزي
11- بيوتكنولوژي كشاورزي : در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و رشته بيوتكنولوژي كشاورزي دانشجو مي پذيرد .
 
- تالار کتابخانه با ظرفیت 150 نفر
- مرکز رایانه ای با 35 دستگاه رایانه در سه سالن مجزا، به شبکه دانشگاه متصل است. 
- مزرعه آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده که در خدمت تحقیقات گروه های آموزشی زراعت  دارد و به دو قسمت زراعت (60 هکتار) تقسیم شده است. مراکزی چون: سوله  نگهداری محصولات، ایستگاه ماشین آلات و ایستگاه هواشناسی در این مزرعه واقع  است. 
- ایستگاه تحقیقاتی کوهین که قبلاً وابسته به وزارت کشاورزی بود طی توافق  نامه ای در سال 1379 به دانشگاه تهران واگذار شد. این ایستگاه که در جاده  قزوین- رشت واقع کشت دیم، به ثبت رسید و با توجه به وسعت بسیار زیاد اراضی  دیم در کشور و لزوم انجام تحقیقات مختلف در این زمینه از اهمیت خاصی  برخوردار است. 
- مجله علمی- پژوهشی "علوم کشاورزی ایران" از سال 1356 ش. توسط این دانشکده  به صورت فصلنامه منتشر می شود. این مجله ابتدا از سال 1311 ش. و تحت عنوان  مجله "مدرسه عالی فلاحت کرج" به صورت ماهنامه چاپ می شد.


كتابخانه 
مجله علمي پژوهشي علوم كشاورزي ايران
مركز رايانه اي 
مزرعه آموزشي _ پژوهشي دانشكدها
يستگاه تحقيقاتي كوهين
مراكز تحقيقاتي وابسته : مركز تحقيقات بيوتكنولوژي كشاورزي ، 
مركز تحقيقات گروه باغباني ،
كارخانه توليد شير پاستوريزه ، 
باغ گياه شناسي ،
موزه جانور شناسي
آزمايشگاه هاي تخصصي هر گروه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده اقتصاد*  *دانشكده اقتصاد
*اين  دانشكده در سال 1342 در سه گروه آموزشي « اقتصاد سياسي » ، « اقتصاد  اجتماعي » و « اقتصاد پولي و مالي » در دانشكدة حقوق و علوم سياسي و  اقتصادي و با پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ، كار خود را آغاز نمود . 
در آبان ماه سال 1346 دانشكدة اقتصاد بصورت مستقل تشكيل گرديد . 
اين دانشكده در 2 رشته كارشناسي ، 3 رشته كارشناسي ارشد و 1 رشته دكترا و 5 گرايش دانشجو مي پذيرد . 


 

اين دانشكده داراي 3 گروه آموزشي مي باشد كه به شرح زير است : 
اقتصاد اجتماعي : در سه مقطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري در رشته « اقتصاد توسعه و برنامه ريزي » دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
اقتصاد نظري : در سه مقطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري و با گرايش هاي « اقتصاد نظري » و « اقتصاد انرژي » دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
امور بازرگاني : در سه مقطع كارشناسي « گرايش اقتصاد بازرگاني » ، كارشناسي  ارشد «گرايش اقتصاد پولي و بين المللي » و دكتري « گرايش اقتصاد پولي و  بين المللي » دانشجو مي پذيرد . 

 

دو مرکز رایانه ای با 40 دستگاه رایانه که متصل به شبکه اطلاع رسانی جهانی و مجهز به دستگاه های ویدئو پروژکتور و ویژولایزر است.تالار شهید جوزی با ظرفیت 252 نغردو  آزمایشگاه اقتصادسنجی نیز در حال تجهیز است و دانشجویان دوره های کارشناسی  ارشد و دکتری در آنها مشغول انجام پروژه های تحقیقاتی خود هستند.دو  مجله معتبر علمی- پژوهشی "تحقیقات اقتصادی" به زبان فارسی و مجله Iranian  Economic Review به زبان انگلیسی از سوی دانشکده منتشر می شود. مجله اخیر  در ایندکس بین المللی Journal Of Economic Literature و Econlite پذیرفته  شده است.موسسه تحقیقات اقتصادی تنها موسسه تحقیقاتی است که پس از تاسیس دانشکده اقتصاد، تحت اداره این دانشکده قرار گرفت.

كتابخانه 
مجلات علمي – پژوهشي با نامهاي « تحقيقات اقتصادي » و « Iranian Economic Review »
دو مركز رايانه اي
دو آزمايشگاه اقتصاد سنجي
مؤسسه تحقيقات اقتصاديت
الار شهيد جوزي با ظرفيت 252 نفر

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده ي تربيت بدني*  *دانشكده ي تربيت بدني
*رشته تربيت بدني در سال 1345 در دانشكده علوم تربيتي و روان شناسي تحت نظارت گروه تربيت بدني و علوم ورزشي داير شد .
با استقلال اين گروه در سال 1367 ، دانشكده تربيت بدني و علوم ورزشي تشكيل  شد . اين دانشكده در يك گرايش كارشناسي ، يك گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و سه  گرايش دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 





1.گروه آموزشي مباني علوم انساني تربيت بدني ، اين گروه در مقاطع كارشناسي  ارشد و دكتري بطور مشترك با گروه هاي ديگر دانشكده به آموزش دانشجويان رشته  تربيت بدني مي پردازد . 
2. گروه آموزشي مباني علوم زيستي تربيت بدني : در مقاطع كارشناسي و  كارشناسي ارشد گرايش تربيت بدني و در مقطع دكتري گرايش فيزيولوژي ورزش  فعاليت مي كند . 
3. گروه آموزشي بهداشت و طب ورزشي ، اين گروه به كمك گروه هاي ديگر دانشكده  در آموزش دانشجويان مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد ، گرايش عمومي تربيت  بدني فعاليت مي كند
 
- مرکز رایانه ای با 9 عدد رایانه
- استادیوم 30 هزار نفری فوتبال با یک قطعه زمین چمن استاندارد بزرگ
- زمین چمن شماره 2 استاندارد متوسط 
- زمین تنیس خاکی (2 قطعه) 
- زمین تنیس آسفالت (3 قطعه) 
- زمین های ورزشی آسفالت برای والیبال و بسکتبال و سایر ورزش ها (3 قطعه) 
- سالن تیراندازی (1 باب) 
- سالن استاندارد (31 باب) 
- سالن غیراستاندارد (3 باب) 
- استخر سرپوشیده استاندارد به همراه 2 سونای خشک، 1 سونای بخار و جکوزی
- پیست استاندارد دو و میدانی به همراه چاله پرش و پرتاب وزنه
- آزمایشگاه فیزیولوژی ورزشی که دارای دستگاه های تردمیل (نواردان)، اپیرومتر، دوچرخه کارسنج الکترونیک، الکتروکاردیوگرافی می باشد. 
- آزمایشگاه طب ورزشی که دارای دستگاه های انعطاف سنج الکترونیک، انعطاف سنج مکانیکی، انعطاف سنج ستون مهره ها است. 
- آزمایشگاه یادگیری حرکتی که دارای عکس العمل سنج شنیداری- دیداری عکس العمل سنج حرکتی، چشم الکترونیکی کرنومتردار است. 
- مجله پژوهشی- ورزشی دانشکده "حرکت" است که به صورت فصلنامه منتشر می شود. 

كتابخانه 
مجلّه پژوهشي و ورزشي «حركت» كه بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده ي حقوق*  *دانشكده ي حقوق* 
در سال 1313 به مدرسة علوم سياسي ، حقوق و تجارت با هم ادغام شدند و با  عنوان دانشكده حقوق و علوم سياسي و اقتصادي دانشگاه تهران به رسميت شناخته  شد . در سال 1366 رشته هاي اقتصاد اين دانشكده با عنوان دانشكدة اقتصاد از  آن جدا شدند . 
دانشكدة حقوق و علوم سياسي در حال حاضر با 5 گروه آموزشي حقوق خصوصي و  اسلامي ، حقوق عمومي ، حقوق جزا ، علوم سياسي ، روابط بين المللي فعاليت مي  كند . گروه هاي ذكر شده در 2 رشته كارشناسي ، 9 رشته كارشناسي ارشد و 5  رشته دكترا دانشجو مي پذيرد. اولين دوره دكتري اين دانشكده در رشته حقوق و  در سال 1326 افتتاح شد .


1- حقوق خصوصي و اسلامي : رشته هاي تحصيلي اين گروه عبارتند از : 
مقطع كارشناسي :گرايش حقوق 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش حقوق خصوصي 
مقطع دكتري : گرايش حقوق خصوصي 
در سال تحصيلي 83 -82 رشته حقوق مالكيت معنوي نيز در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد دائر شده است . 
2- حقوق عمومي : 
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش حقوق قضايي با همكاري حقوق خصوصي و حقوق جزا 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : سه گرايش حقوق عمومي ، حقوق بين المللي عمومي و حقوق بشر 
دكتري : گرايش حقوق بين المللي عمومي  اين گروه مجوز دائر نمودن دوره دكتري حقوق عمومي را هم اخذ كرده . 
3- حقوق جزا : 
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش حقوق قضايي با همكاري دو گروه حقوق خصوصي و اسلامي و حقوق عمومي 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش حقوق جزا
مقطع دكتري : گرايش حقوق جزا 
4- علوم سياسي : 
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش علوم سياسي 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : دو گرايش علوم سياسي و سياستگذاري عمومي 
دوره دكتري : گرايش علوم سياسي 
5- روابط بين الملل : 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد دو گرايش روابط بين الملل و مطالعات منطقه اي 
مقطع دكتري : گرايش روابط بين الملل 

به دلیل ماهیت علمی و کاری این دانشکده، امکانات آزمایشگاهی ندارد، عمده  فعالیت های علمی این دانشکده در بخش امکانات آموزشی متمرکز می باشد. 
 
كتابخانه 
مركز رايانه اي با 31 دستگاه رايانه 
مركز اطلاع رساني كتابخانه با 17 دستگاه رايانه و امكان استفاده از اينترنت
تالار شيخ مرتضي انصاري با ظرفيت 250 نفر 
مجلة علمي _ ترويجي دانشكده حقوق و علوم سياسي كه از سال 1349 بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود .
مراكز تحقيقاتي وابسته : 
مؤسسه حقوق تطبيقي
مؤسسه تحقيقات علوم جزايي و جرم شناسي
مركز مطالعات عالي بين المللي 
مركز مطالعات حقوق بشر

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده ي زبان هاي خارجي*  *دانشكده ي زبان هاي خارجي* 
در سال 1348 مركز زبان هاي خارجي در دانشكده ادبيات شروع به فعاليت نمود و  پس از تحولات مختلف در سال 1367 مكاني تحت عنوان دانشكده زبان هاي خارجي به  رسميت شناخته شد و به دنبال آن 
رشته هاي زبان انگليسي ، فرانسوي ، روسي ، ايتاليايي و آلماني از دانشكده ادبيات به دانشكده زبان هاي خارجي انتقال يافتند . 
از آغاز فعاليت رسمي دانشكده تاكنون دو رشته زبان و ادبيات اردو ، زبان ژاپني نيز به جمع 
رشته هاي قبلي اضافه شد . 
اين دانشكده در 7 گرايش كارشناسي ، 5 گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و 2 گرايش دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 





1- گروه زبان و ادبيات انگليسي : اين گروه در سه مقطع كارشناسي ( گرايش  زبان و ادبيات انگليسي ) ، كارشناسي ارشد ( با دو گرايش زبان و ادبيات  انگليسي _ آموزشي زبان ) و دكتري ( با گرايش آموزش زبان انگليسي ) دانشجو  مي پذيرد . 
2- گروه زبان و ادبيات فرانسه : اين گروه در سه مقطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي  ارشــد و دكتـــري با گرايش زبان و ادبيات فرانسه دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
3- گروه زبان آلماني : اين گروه هم اكنون در مقاطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد دانشجو مي پذيرد .
4- گروه زبان روسي : اين گروه هم اكنون در مقطع كارشناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
5- گروه ساير زبان هاي خارجي : اين گروه مسئوليت آموزش زبان عمومي براي  تمامي رشته هاي موجود در دانشكده هاي مختلف را بر عهده دارد . 
6- بخش زبان و ادبيات ژاپني : اين گروه در مقطع كارشناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
7- بخش زبان و ادبيات اردو : اين گروه در مقطع كارشناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد .
8- بخش زبان و ادبيات ايتاليايي : اين گروه در مقطع كارشناسي دانشجو مي پذيرد .



- دو آزمایشگاه زبان که در هر یک 25 دستگاه رایانه موجود است. 
- مجهزترین آزمایشگاه زبان کشور نیز (اهدایی کشور ژاپن) در بهمن 1382 ش. در  محل ساختمان جدید دانشگاه واقع در انتهای کارگر شمالی نصب و راه اندازی  گردید. مرکز IT دانشکده که در اردیبهشت ماه 1382 ش. تاسیس شده است در زمینه  معرفی دانشکده در شبکه اینترنت، ارائه خدمات اطلاع رسانی به استادان،  دانشجویان، کارکنان و سایر علاقه مندان تهیه سیستم های اتوماسیون اداری،  تحقیق در مورد فناوری های جدید اطلاع رسانی، بسترسازی جهت آموزش  الکترونیکی، استفاده از کامپیوتر در تدریس، برگزاری آزمون های الکترونیکی،  تاسیس کتابخانه دیجیتالی و ... مشغول فعالیت است. 
- مجله علمی- ترویجی "پژوهش" از سال 1376 ش. توسط این دانشکده به صورت فصلنامه دو بار در سال منتشر می شود

 
كتابخانه :
مجله علمي _ ترويجي پژوهش
82 آزمايشگاه زبان

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده ي علوم اجتماعي*  *دانشكده ي علوم اجتماعي
*آموزش  علوم اجتماعي از سال 1337 همزمان با تأسيس مؤسسه مطالعات و تحقيقات  اجتماعي در گروه آموزشي علوم اجتماعي دانشكده ادبيات شروع شد و اولين دوره  هاي رسمي آموزش عالي اجتماعي در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد در اين مؤسسه تشكيل شد .  در سال 1351 با ادغام دو مؤسسه مطالعات و تحقيقات تعاون 
( تأسيس 1346 ) ، دانشكدة علوم اجتماعي و تعاون به عنوان اولين دانشكده  مستقل آموزش عالي علوم اجتماعي در ايران رسماً آغاز به كار كرد و اكنون با  نام دانشكده علوم اجتماعي فعاليت مي كند . 
گروه هاي آموزشي اين دانشكده در 6 گرايش كارشناسي ، 8 گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و 4 گرايش دكتري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 



1- جامعه شناسي : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش هاي پژوهشگري علوم اجتماعي و  دبيري علوم اجتماعي ، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش هاي جامعه شناسي و  پژوهشگري و در مقطع دكتري با گرايش جامعه شناسي فرهنگي و نظري دانشجو مي  پذيرد . 
2- انسان شناسي : اين گروه در هر چهار شاخه اصلي اين رشته ( انسان شناسي  فرهنگي و اجتماعي ، انسان شناسي زيستي ، انسان شناسي باستان شناختي و انسان  شناسي زبان شناختي ) در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش جمعيت شناسي دانشجو  مي پذيرد .
3- جمعيت شناسي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري با گرايش جمعيت شناسي دانشجو 
مي پذيرد . 
4- تعاون : در مقطع كارشناسي با گرايش تعاون و درمقطع كارشناسي ارشد با  گرايش هاي تعاون و رفاه اجتماعي، برنامه ريزي و رفاه اجتماعي دانشجو مي  پذيرد . 
5- ارتباطات اجتماعي : در مقاطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش ارتباطات اجتماعي دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
6- توسعه روستايي : در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد با گرايش توسعه روستايي دانشجو مي پذيرد .


به دلیل ماهیت علمی و کاری این دانشکده، امکانات آزمایشگاهی ندارد، عمده  فعالیت های علمی این دانشکده در بخش امکانات آموزشی متمرکز می باشد.
 
كتابخانه
تالار ابن خلدون با گنجايش 250 نفر
نشريه علمي _ پژوهشي « نامه علوم اجتماعي » كه بصورت دو فصلنامه منتشر مي شود

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده فني دانشگاه*  *دانشكده فني دانشگاه* 

دانشكده فني دانشگاه تهران با نزديك به هفتاد سال قدمت ، مهد مهندسي كشور و مادر دانشگاه هاي صنعتي ايران به شمار مي آيد . 

پس از تاسيس دانشگاه تهران در سال 1313 ، دانشكده فني به عنوان يكي از شش  دانشكده اوليه دانشگاه ، با همت و تلاش پروفسور حسابي تاسيس شد و از مهرماه  همان سال ، 40 دانشجو در رشته هاي مهندسي راه و ساختمان ، مكانيك ، برق و  معدن از طريق كنكور پذيرفته شدند . فعاليت اين دانشكده از مهرماه 1320 در  محل فعلي ( پرديس مركزي دانشگاه ) واقع در غرب محوطه اصلي آغاز شد و هم  اكنون با 7 گروه و دو بخش آموزشي فعاليت مي كند . اين دانشكده هم اكنون در  24 گرايش كارشناسي ، 41 گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و 26 رشته دكترا دانشجو مي  پذيرد. 




مقطع 1- مهندسي برق و كامپيوتر : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : مهندسي برق با گرايش هاي مخابرات ، قدرت ، كنترل ،  الكترونيك . مهندسي كامپيوتر با گرايش هاي سخت افزار ، نرم افزار ، فناوري  اطلاعات IT 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري : مهندسي برق با گرايش هاي مخابرات ، قدرت ،  كنترل و الكترونيك ، مهندسي پزشكي ، مهندسي كامپيوتر با گرايش هاي سخت  افزار ، نرم افزار ، هوش ماشين ، رباتيك 
2- گروه آموزشي مهندسي شيمي: در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش هاي مهندسي شيمي و صنايع سلولزي ، صنايع شيميايي  معدني ، پتروشيمي ، صنايع پالايش نفت و گاز ، صنايع غذايي ، پليمر 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش هاي مهندسي شيمي ، مخازن هيدروكربني ، مهندسي  پليمر ، شبيه سازي ، بهينه سازي و كنترل فرايندها ، كاتاليست و مهندسي  واكنش ها و فرايندهاي جداسازي ، مهندسي داروسازي ، مهندسي صنايع غذايي ،  صنايع كاغذ سازي 
مقطع دكتري : مهندسي شيمي ، نفت
3- بخش آموزشي مهندسي صنايع : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش برنامه ريزي و تحليل سيستم ها 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش هاي مهندسي صنايع ، مهندسي سيستم هاي اقتصادي _ اجتماعي 
4- گروه دوره عمومي مهندسي : كليه دانشجويان مقطع كارشناسي ، دروس علوم  پايه و عمومي خود را در اين گروه مي گذرانند كه به طور متوسط دو سال اول  تحصيلي آنان را شامل مي شود.
5- گروه آموزشي مهندسي عمران : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش كارشناسي : مهندسي عمران - عمران
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : عمران با هشت گرايش : سازه ، سازه هاي هيدروليكي ،  مكانيك خاك و مهندسي پي ، مهندسي آب ، مهندسي زلزله ، راه و ترابري ، سازه  هاي دريايي ، مديريت ساخت
مقطع دكتري : مهندسي عمران با گرايش هاي سازه ، زلزله ، مكانيك خاك و مهندسي پي ، سازه هاي هيدروليكي ، سازه هاي دريايي
6- بخش آموزشي مهندسي عمران – نقشه برداري : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش هاي ژئودزي ، فتوگرامتري ، سنجش از دور ، GIS ، هيدروگرافي
مقطع دكتري : گرايش هاي ژئودزي ، فتوگرامتري ، GIS و سنجش از دور
7- گروه آموزشي مهندسي متالوژي و مواد : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش هاي متالوژي استخراجي ، متالوژي صنعتي 
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش هاي حفاظت و خوردگي فلزات ، ريخته گري ،  شناسايي ، انتخاب و روش ، ساخت مواد فلزي ، جوشكاري ، شكل دادن فلزات ،  استخراج فلزات 
مقطع دكتري : مهندسي مواد
8- گروه آموزشي مهندسي معدن : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : اكتشاف معدن ، استخراج معدن
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : اكتشاف معدن ، استخراج معدن ، مكانيك سنگ ، كانه آرايي ، اكتشاف نفت 
مقطع دكتري : در سال 1382 آزمون ورودي براي راه اندازي دكتراي معدن برگزار شد.
9- گروه آموزشي مهندسي مكانيك : در مقاطع ، رشته ها و گرايش هاي زير دانشجو مي پذيرد :
مقطع كارشناسي : گرايش عام مهندسي مكانيك
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : گرايش هاي طراحي كاربردي ، تبديل انرژي ، ساخت و توليد 
مقطع دكتري : طراحي كاربردي ، تبديل انرژي

دانشكده فني دانشگاه تهران با نزديك به هفتاد سال قدمت ، مهد مهندسي كشور و  مادر دانشگاه هاي صنعتي ايران به شمار مي آيد . پس از تاسيس دانشگاه تهران  در سال 1313 ، دانشكده فني به عنوان يكي از شش دانشكده اوليه دانشگاه ، با  همت و تلاش پروفسور حسابي تاسيس شد و از مهرماه همان سال ، 40 دانشجو در  رشته هاي مهندسي راه و ساختمان ، مكانيك ، برق و معدن از طريق كنكور  پذيرفته شدند . فعاليت اين دانشكده از مهرماه 1320 در محل فعلي ( پرديس  مركزي دانشگاه ) واقع در غرب محوطه اصلي آغاز شد و هم اكنون با 7 گروه و دو  بخش آموزشي فعاليت مي كند . اين دانشكده هم اكنون در 24 گرايش كارشناسي ،  41 گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و 26 رشته دكترا دانشجو مي پذيرد. 


مركز انفورماتيك دانشكده : اين مركز با 12 دستگاه رايانه ،  وظيفه ارائه خدمات به دانشكده در حوزه فناوري اطلاعات را بر عهده دارد.  امكانات سخت افزاري در دانشكده شامل 63 دستگاه رايانه در گروه برق و  كامپيوتر ، 59 دستگاه رايانه در گروه مهندسي شيمي ، 54 دستگاه رايانه در  گروه مهندسي مكانيك ، 21 دستگاه رايانه در گروه مهندسي متالوژي و مواد، 33  دستگاه رايانه در گروه مهندسي معدن ، 15 دستگاه رايانه در گروه نقشه  برداري، 28 دستگاه رايانه در گروه علوم پايه و 67 دستگاه رايانه در گروه  عمران است.مجله علمي پژوهشي دانشكده فني كه از سال 1341 بصورت دو فصلنامه  منتشر مي شود.آزمايشگاه ها: برخي از آزمايشگاه هاي اين دانشكده عبارتند از  :آزمايشگاه هاي فيزيك 1 و 2 ، شيمي 1 و 2 (گروه مهندسي صنايع )
آزمايشگاه هاي ژئوشيمي ، ژئوفيزيك ، سنگ شناسي ، مكانيك سنگ ، شبيه سازي و  پردازش داده ها ، كارتوگرافي و فتوژئولوژي ، كانه آرائي ، كاني شناسي ،  كاربرد و مواد معدني ( گروه مهندسي معدن ) 
آزمايشگاه هاي مكانيك سيالات ، ترموديناميك ، ماشين هاي حرارتي ، انتقال  حرارت ، ديناميك ، مقاومت مصالح ، تاسيسات حرارتي و برودتي ، اندازه گيري و  ابزار دقيق ، ارتعاشات ، مكاترونيك ، تست موتور خودرو ( گروه مهندسي  مكانيك )
آزمايشگاه هاي شيمي عمومي ، شيمي تجزيه ، شيمي آلي ، شيمي فيزيك ،  آزمايشگاه تخصصي چوب و كاغذ (گروه مهندسي شيمي – واحد پرديس مركزي 3  )تالارها:شهيد چمران با ظرفيت 700 نفر ، شهيد رجب بيگي با ظرفيت 300 نفر در  پرديس مركزي ، تالار گروه برق و كامپيوتر با ظرفيت 120 نفر ، تالار گروه  متالوژي و مواد با ظرفيت 250 نفر در پرديس شماره 2 ، تالار مركزي پرديس 2  با ظرفيت 250 نفرمراكز تحقيقاتي وابسته : 1- مركز تحقيقات و كاربرد مواد  معدني ، 2- انستيتو مهندسي نفت ، 3- موسسه پژوهش در مديريت و برنامه ريزي  انرژي 4- گروه پژوهشي بهينه سازي مهندسي 5- موسسه علمي پژوهشي خودرو 6-  شركت مهاب فني تهران
كتابخانه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده مديريت*  *دانشكده مديريت* 
در سال 1333 مؤسسه علوم اداري و بازرگاني در دانشكده حقوق تأسيس شد . 
در سال 1343 اين مؤسسه به دانشگاه علوم اداري و مديريت بازرگاني تبديل و از  سال 1380 به عنوان دانشكده مديريت شناخته شد . گروه هاي آموزشي اين  دانشكده در 5 گرايش كارشناسي ، 4 گرايش كارشناسي ارشد و دو رشته دكتري  دانشجو مي پذيرد . 



1- مديريت مالي و بيمه : در مقطع كارشناسي ( گرايش مديريت بيمه ) ، كارشناسي ارشد ( گرايش مديريت بيمه ) فعاليت دارد . 
2- مديريت بازرگاني : در مقطع كارشناسي ( گرايش مديريت بازرگاني ) ،  كارشناسي ارشد ( گرايش بازاريابي ، بازرگاني داخلي ، بازرگاني بين المللي ،  مديريت تحوّل ) ، دكتري ( گرايش هاي سياستگذاري در بخش عمومي ، بازاريابي  بين المللي ) فعاليت دارد . 
3- حسابداري : در مقاطع كارشناسي ، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري گرايش حسابداري دانشجو مي پذيرد . 
4- اداره امور دولتي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ( گرايش مديريت دولتي ) ،  كارشناسي ارشد ( گرايش مديريت دولتي ) و دكتري ( گرايش مديريت رفتار  سازماني ، مديريت منابع انساني و مديريت سياستگذاري در بخش عمومي ) فعاليت  مي كند . 
5- مديريت صنعتي : در مقاطع كارشناسي ( گرايش مديريت صنعتي ) ، كارشناسي  ارشد ( گرايش توليد ، تحقيق در عمليات مالي ) و دكتري ( گرايش هاي مديريت  توليد ، مديريت تحقيق در عمليات ، مديريت سيستم ها ) فعاليت دارد . 


- مرکز رایانه ای با دو سالن مجزا و دارای 65 دستگاه رایانه
- تالار الغدیر با ظرفیت 400 نفر و یک سالن جنبی به گنجایش 100 نفر
- لابراتوار زبان مجهز به 23 دستگاه رایانه
- آزمایشگاه آنالیز کار در چهار زمینه کارسنجی، زمان سنجی، روش سنجی و حرکت سنجی (گروه مدیریت صنعتی) 
- مجله علمی- پژوهشی، بررسی های حسابداری، مجله تحقیقات مالی، مجله علمی- ترویجی"دانش مدیریت" که توسط این دانشکده منتشر می شود. 
 
مركز رايانه اي لابراتور زبان
تالار الغدير با ظرفيت 400 نفر
مجله علمي – پژوهشي « بررسي هاي حسابداري » 
مجله « تحقيقات مالي » 
و مجله علمي – ترويجي « دانش مديريت »
و كتابخانه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشگاه هنرهای زیبا*  *دانشگاه هنرهای زیبا* 
مدرسه صنايع كه به دست كمال الملك احداث شده بود مقدمة تأسيس هنركدة  دانشگاه تهران در سال 1319 شد ، كه از سال 1328 « دانشكده هنرهاي زيبا »  ناميده شد . 
« دانشكده هنرهاي زيبا » در بدو تأسيس داراي رشته هاي معماري ، نقاشي و  مجسمه سازي بود و هم اكنون داراي شش گروه آموزشي است . دانشكده هنرهاي زيبا  در 12 رشته كارشناسي ، 10 رشته كارشناسي ارشد و 3 رشته دكتري دانشجو مي  پذيرد.


1- گروه شهر سازي : در مقطع كارشناسي داراي گرايش شهرسازي ، در مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد داراي گرايش هاي برنامه ريزي شهري ، طراحي شهري و سه رشته  پيشنهادي ، برنامه ريزي مسكن ، برنامه ريزي منطقه اي و مديريت شهري است .  در مقطع دكتري داراي گرايش شهر سازي مي باشد . 
2- گروه معماري : در مقطع كارشناسي داراي گرايش هاي معماري و مهندسي معماري  مي باشد . در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد داراي گرايش هاي معماري ، مرمّت بناها و  بافت هاي تاريخي ، مديريت پروژه و ساخت ، معماري منظر ، تكنولوژي معماري و  معماري و انرژي مي باشد . در مقطع دكتري داراي گرايش معماري است . 
3- گروه هنرهاي تجسّمي : در مقطع كارشناسي داراي گرايش هاي مجسمه سازي ،  نقاشي ، عكاسي و ارتباط تصويري است . در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد داراي گرايش  هاي تصوير سازي و پژوهش هنر است . در مقطع دكتري گرايش پژوهش و هنر دارد . 
4- گروه موسيقي : در مقطع كارشناسي گرايش موسيقي را داراست . 
5- گروه هنرهاي نمايشي : در مقطع كارشناسي داراي 5 گرايش ادبيات نمايشي ،  بازيگري ، كارگرداني ، طراحي صحنه ، نمايش هاي عروسكي در مقطع كارشناسي  ارشد داراي گرايش ادبيات نمايشي مي باشد . 
6- گروه طراحي صنعتي : در مقاطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد داراي گرايش صنعتي مي باشد . 



به دلیل ماهیت علمی و کاری این دانشکده، امکانات آزمایشگاهی ندارد، عمده  فعالیت های علمی این دانشکده در بخش امکانات آموزشی متمرکز می باشد. 
 
مركز رايانه با 60 دستگاه رايانه
آمفي تئاتر شهيد آويني 
مجله علمي _ پژوهشي هنرهاي زيبا كه بصورت فصلنامه منتشر مي شود
و كتابخانه

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

پس علوم پزشکیش کو؟

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> پس علوم پزشکیش کو؟


عزیزم ؛ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران جداس


دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران

----------

